# Sierra vs. High Sierra for Logic 10.4



## Wunderhorn (Jan 25, 2018)

I am still on El Capitan at the moment but as we now know, Logic now requires one of the Sierra's.

In addition to Logic I am running mostly VE-Pro6, Kontakt 5.66 and occasionally PLAY and the Best Service player.

High Sierra has promised a lot of under-the-hood improvements, not to speak of the supposedly more efficient file system. (Yes, my Mac Pro system runs on an SSD). I have read what it is supposed to do in theory but how does reality look like?

Now that we just gotten the third installment of High Sierra is recommendable at this point over Sierra? What's your experience?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Sierra, Logic 10.4 running fine here. Not touching HS until I have to or at least later in the year.

High Sierra has issues currently with U-he Browser scanning and having to reboot when adding AU.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sierra & Logic 10.4 all good


----------



## CT (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm still on El Cap as well, on the fence. I was actually considering an upgrade recently anyway. This kind of makes it not a choice, huh? My machine is a mid-2011 iMac, and so isn't the most young and spry thing, but I've got 32 gigs and a nice Samsung SSD invested into it over the last year, and I'm hoping I'll be golden.


----------



## samphony (Jan 25, 2018)

Use Sierra. High Sierra only once it’s locked. At least that what I would do. Or keep Sierra running until you have no other choice.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 26, 2018)

Using High Sierra for a few months with Cubase/Pro Tools/Logic, Kontakt/Play/Omnisphere.
No Problems at all, but no remarkable improvements either.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 26, 2018)

High Sierra and Logic 10.4 here, no issues. I don't see why people are so paranoid about HS at this point.


----------



## robgb (Jan 26, 2018)

So is 10.4 not backwards compatible beyond Sierra? If not, that's truly annoying.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 26, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> High Sierra and Logic 10.4 here, no issues. I don't see why people are so paranoid about HS at this point.


Well, I suspect in 10 or 15 years for Apple to finally admit that there was a problem somewhere in their "eco-system"


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 26, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> High Sierra and Logic 10.4 here, no issues. I don't see why people are so paranoid about HS at this point.



I emailed the developers of the plug ins I use that haven’t released a HS compatibility statement yet, you’d be surprised at how many are still not compatible with HS


----------



## luke_7 (Jan 26, 2018)

High Sierra here, all good.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 26, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> I emailed the developers of the plug ins I use that haven’t released a HS compatibility statement yet, you’d be surprised at how many are still not compatible with HS



I totally get that. I'm lucky everything works!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2018)

U-he plugins have a problem in HS with Browser sorting/scanning if you have a large preset library, one of the main issues why I'm still Sierra.

I also prefer not to have reboot after adding a AU to be recognized.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 28, 2018)

Nils Neumann said:


> Using High Sierra for a few months with Cubase/Pro Tools/Logic, Kontakt/Play/Omnisphere.
> No Problems at all, but no remarkable improvements either.




My take as well.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> U-he plugins have a problem in HS with Browser sorting/scanning if you have a large preset library, one of the main issues why I'm still Sierra.
> 
> I also prefer not to have reboot after adding a AU to be recognized.


Also using a number of u-he plugins here
So will stay on Sierra it seems
Thanks for the headsup @synthpunk as today was going to be the day I moved to HS 

Saved ma' bacon again


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> U-he plugins have a problem in HS with Browser sorting/scanning if you have a large preset library, one of the main issues why I'm still Sierra.
> 
> I also prefer not to have reboot after adding a AU to be recognized.



I have quite a bit of software suffering with that, including - bizarrely - Logic 10.4.

Folder sorting in the file browser is all out of whack.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 28, 2018)

Not only from the general sum of replies here, but also from looking around in other placing it seems that there is not much enthusiasm about High Sierra. I am surprised especially since the new file system was designed to be an improvement at the root of all the action. At least in theory. I am also seeing lots of Adobe users still advising against High Sierra which is also a concern for me, though not a big surprise, since Adobe's quality control has been rapidly going town the tubes since the advent of forcing users into their subscription.

I guess I will do my new clean install with just Sierra and will watch the developments.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> U-he plugins have a problem in HS with Browser sorting/scanning if you have a large preset library, one of the main issues why I'm still Sierra.


I just spoke with a u-he rep at NAMM, and he estimated High Sierra compatibility 2-4 months from now. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 2, 2018)

As I mentioned in another thread, High Sierra has some major under the hood security signing issues with a lot of 3rd party drivers/USB devices that still aren’t solved, so I’m not risking it. I use a Contour Shuttle Pro which is a crucial part of my workflow, some USB controllers, etc. Sierra on the other hand is rock solid for me. YMMV.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 25, 2018)

Does anyone have the Roland Coud working with HS?


----------



## Leon Portelance (Feb 25, 2018)

I have High Sierra on both of my computers. It is working fine.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2018)

Has the soft links issue been fixed?

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8085481


----------



## ironbut (Feb 25, 2018)

Glad to hear there isn't a huge improvement going to HS from Sierra. I was thinking of upgrading when the whole Meltdown/Spectre scare was in full force.
I'm content with Sierra and I've got much better things to do than a clean install right now.
Thanks guys!


----------

